# Using 8 ohm speakers with a HTIB 3 ohm receiver



## dblank (Mar 1, 2009)

I just purchased a pair of Polk Rti 4 bookshelf speakers I'd like to use as my fronts, but I currently don't have a good dedicated AV reciever to use them with. I do have an LG LHB 306 HTIB reciever which reportedly uses 3 ohm speakers and 141 watts to each of those speakers. What I'm wondering is can I plugin my Polks without much risk of damage to either the receiver or speakers? 
The polks are 8 ohm and recommended for use with 20-125 watts and supposedly pretty good. 
The receiver is a cheap combo bluray player so I expect it will be a bit weak. 
I don't plan on playing anything loud if that is dangerous. 
I want to upgrade eventually and just use the lg for blurays/ divx, but I haven't decided on what receiver to get yet.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!!! :wave:

If I recall some of the other posts I have read correctly, most HTiB units do not lend themselves well to allow for upgrading individual components. I am sure though that someone with much better knowledge of this than me will chime in soon.

Enjoy your stay here at HTS!! :T


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

You will have no problems connecting an 8 ohm speaker to this receiver. 
However, you may need to match the output levels of the rears to the new mains. They may be a little too loud. (I couldn't find any mention of being able to set levels as it is a HTIB)
I guess you should try it and see.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## dblank (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome thanks. I've read that using 3 ohm speakers with an 8 ohm receiver could cause horrible things to happen so I was just worried about the reverse. Can't wait to see how these sound.


----------



## dblank (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow they sound amazing. Now I'm imagining what these speakers would sound like with a better receiver and more problematically am now trying to figure out what other speakers might be a good match...


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Watch out! This hobby can become a disease very quickly. :devil:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

dblank said:


> I just purchased a pair of Polk Rti 4 bookshelf speakers I'd like to use as my fronts, but I currently don't have a good dedicated AV reciever to use them with. I do have an LG LHB 306 HTIB reciever which reportedly uses 3 ohm speakers and 141 watts to each of those speakers. What I'm wondering is can I plugin my Polks without much risk of damage to either the receiver or speakers?


No risk of damage to amp or speakers, but by using the 8-ohm speakers you’re cutting the LG’s amplifier power by at least half, if not more.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

